# (Buying Advise) $100 IEM: Which one to choose?



## Sarath (Nov 26, 2011)

My friend is coming from US and I have asked him to get me Monster Turbine IEMs since I found the reviews to point out their bassy nature which I prefer .I do not like analytical ones. (Haven't heard them but, no bass=no fun, for me. 
However the price of these has been consistently high coupled with the Black Friday deals on many items (other IEMs) I am confused as to what other options do I have. 

I am lost in guides like these Check Out Head-Fi's Fall 2011 Holiday Gift Guide! and also the deals on amazon which like this one for example Amazon.com: Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10 Noise Isolating Earphones: Electronics

Kindly give me a few options of IEMs which tend to be bassy for around $100 give and take a few.

Thanks


----------



## red dragon (Nov 26, 2011)

Get the TF 10,they are just amazing..even I hate dry analytical iems.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 26, 2011)

Were you talking about the Black Friday deal?


----------



## Sarath (Nov 26, 2011)

It's sadly over. Guess I'll get something else now. 

Might go for NU 700


----------



## sukant (Nov 28, 2011)

Would suggest to go for the M3's over the Nuforce 700's , better overall detail because if i am not mistaken the difference in SQ in NE7M and NE700 is not much and NE7M used to pump out bass like anything and SQ was also pretty amazing but M3 are better overall.

If you are looking for heavy bass but still fun to listen enjoyable music go for 700's else if you are looking for balanced , enjoyable music then m3 .


----------



## red dragon (Nov 28, 2011)

How much does ie7 cost these days.
If anything around 5k,you can look into that too.


----------



## aparash (Nov 28, 2011)

Just a word of advice.. If ure planning to buy the Nuforce 700 from the ebay site of booyahchicago.. DONT.. 
Its been ten days since ive placed my order and have got absolutely no heads up from the dealer as to where and how are they shipping.. Ive dropped them constant mails but no replies.. Even im looking for 700 do let me know if you find any other online store to get them from.. but DEftly NOT Ebay(booyahchicago).


----------



## sukant (Nov 28, 2011)

They are available on amazon.com and maybe sarath can get you another one  , IE7 is nowhere near 5k its post 10k afaik else even i would have bought it by now


----------



## Sarath (Nov 28, 2011)

*www.amazon.com/NuForce-NE-700X-Audiophile-Grade-Earphones-Silver/dp/B004GFNDDG

Looks like I am not getting IEMs this season. Yeah, I like outright bass. I already have the M1. want either an M2 or th NE700


----------



## aparash (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Sarath, 

Im not sure where you are based out of, but the amazon link you provided wont ship to India. I have tried that..Any alternatives?? 
Secondly will we just have to pay 65$ or will there be any additional octroi involved? 
Sorry for hijacking this thread


----------



## sukant (Dec 1, 2011)

@Aparash
Use shopnship service provided by Aramex that wil help you get the NE700 but it wil be costly i think 65$+10$ shipping +10$ service charge + customs of 25% (arnd 15$??), i.e roughly arnd 100$. Not too sure but this should be the cost of the IEM shipped frm amazon to your doorstep

and i would not recommend paying 5k for NE700x better buy a m3 for 3.9k locally and be happy with a year of warranty.


----------



## Sarath (Dec 1, 2011)

^I don't need this thread anymore but don't hijack a thread. No one will know who they are answering after a while. 

There is a thread for headphones, earphones discussion. Search.


----------

